# Firecat question...from a noob.



## trooper397 (Aug 22, 2006)

...ummmm maybe I posted in the wrong forum.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Sonic wheel. If it needs recabled give us a call. 509-529-2554


----------



## trooper397 (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks!

I will call.


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

It may not have to be recabled.... if the cables are not torn or ripped the ball on the end the cable tells me it was a Sonic with the string that connected in the wheel. Call Joel and get the string length and you may just be set!!!!!!!!!!!

The Firecats were fantastic bows! I still have a few hiding somewhere.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Just sold my first "serious" bow last year. It was a bright green firecat with the wooden recurve limbs and had the optional laser engraved marble inlays. Man, I shot some kick-*** indoor scores with that bow when I was a kid...


----------

